# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Daily Documentary

## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (01-30-2015),DriftingSand (08-22-2014),JB (05-27-2014),michaelr (05-27-2014),Old Ridge Runner (05-28-2014),Parabellum (02-24-2015),Pregnar Kraps (01-03-2015)

----------


## JB

+1 for the thread. This should be a sticky, lol.

-johnflesh

----------

DeadEye (05-27-2014),Pregnar Kraps (01-03-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> +1 for the thread. This should be a sticky, lol.
> 
> -johnflesh


How you been doing? Glad to see ya here  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## JB

> How you been doing? Glad to see ya here


Doing awesome. Hope you are doing great!

This reminds me of my old thread that was stuck for years. We had a lot of posts there from you and Mike.

I'll bring some to the table over the next few days. Quite a few great Docs I've watched recently.

----------

DeadEye (05-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

michaelr (05-28-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> +1 for the thread. This should be a sticky, lol.
> 
> -johnflesh


Hey jf, nice to see you! I didn't see your intro thread. How's life?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Max Rockatansky

The main reason you don't sunbathe under the landing pattern at an airport.

----------


## DeadEye

here is something to consider if ya are just starting out or want to downsize.

----------


## michaelr

> here is something to consider if ya are just starting out or want to downsize.


The chicken coop is bigger then that.

----------


## DeadEye

Are you prepared for economic collapse? Best store some things you may need to live on in case you loose your income. There are so many ways to do it and there is no better time than the present to get started.

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Spitfire gun camera footage.  The first two minutes are kind of hokey, but good background.  Some interesting shots (literally and photographically) for those interested.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## michaelr

Agenda: Grinding America Down 





Make sure y'all watch this one.

----------

DeadEye (06-19-2014),DriftingSand (08-23-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This is for @Devil 505

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

The world is being controlled by a secret order. You know things just don't seem right, what should be right is wrong and what is wrong is made to be right. Like our government taking up arms to stop the people from preventing foreigners from coming into this country illegally across our southern border.

One day we will get back to being a democratic republic but until then we will continue to suffer.

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Ignore the title, this has some very interesting material.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

michaelr (08-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

michaelr (08-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

michaelr (08-03-2014),Mr. P (09-04-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

This I found to be awakening.

----------


## DriftingSand

> The world is being controlled by a secret order. You know things just don't seem right, what should be right is wrong and what is wrong is made to be right. Like our government taking up arms to stop the people from preventing foreigners from coming into this country illegally across our southern border.
> 
> One day we will get back to being a democratic republic but until then we will continue to suffer.


*Isaiah 5:20*_, "Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for  light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for  bitter!"_

----------


## DriftingSand

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzCDNY3nVQI

----------

DeadEye (09-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

A new kind of fascism has taken over America: the merger of corporations  and government whereby corporate power dominates.  With the emergence  of ever-larger multinational corporations -- due to consolidation  facilitated by the Federal Reserve's endless FIAT money -- the  corporatocracy has been in a position to literally purchase the U.S.  Congress.

----------

DriftingSand (09-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

What happened to our economy? What went wrong? How can we fix it? This video tries to address these issues and is worth reviewing.

Looking at American history, Hartmann, host of The Big Picture, sees  that roughly every four generations, catastrophe strikes. To avert the  next economic and social disaster, he urges us to reject the  destabilizing profit motives of corporations, and embrace the ideals of  democratic civil values that once defined the nation.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## EvilObamaClone

Here's one about living off the grid that i liked:

----------

DeadEye (09-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Governments around the world have bailed out their nations' businesses  with some frequency since the early 20th century. In general, the needs  of the entity/entities bailed out are subordinate to the needs of the  state.

----------


## DeadEye

Economic hardship in the world's biggest financial superpower

----------


## DeadEye

A new kind of fascism has taken over America: the merger of corporations  and government whereby corporate power dominates. With the emergence of  ever-larger multinational corporations -- due to consolidation  facilitated by the Federal Reserve's endless FIAT money -- the  corporatocracy has been in a position to literally purchase the U.S.  Congress.

A result of the corporate purchase of Congress is that  many of the nation's "laws" have been re-configured to benefit WE THE  CORPORATIONS, rather than WE THE PEOPLE. "Laws" like NAFTA and GATT  resulted in the outsourcing of the U.S. manufacturing base and the  destruction of the Middle Class. This is nothing less than the 1  Percenters abusing the 99 Percenters. Known as "monopoly capitalism,"  "crony capitalism," "mercantilism," "globalization," "the new world  order," and/or "free trade" -- this is NOT your Grandfather's  capitalism.

----------


## DeadEye

Presented by Thomas DiLorenzo at the Mises Circle at Furman University:  "The Coming Currency Crisis and the Downfall of the Dollar," 13 November  2010.

----------


## Trinnity

I worry about this stuff - things I never thought could happen...until the last 10 years or so.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (01-03-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

*Published on Mar 25, 2014* 
                        Summary: Following the unprecedented  triple meltdown at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant after  Japan's 3/11 earthquake and tsunami, a myriad of far reaching questions  has arisen...

What's the current state of the Fukushima nuclear  reactors? How much radiation have they already released? What type of  health impacts can we expect? Is our seafood supply safe? And what about  the other 435 nuclear reactors around the world, 104 in the US alone -  22 of them the same exact design as those that exploded and melted down  in Fukushima, are they safe?

Yet these are not easy questions to  get answers to. The mainstream media and the internet are full of  conflicting viewpoints & information. For example, UN scientists  have already claimed that the health impacts of Fukushima will be  negligible and statistically insignificant, which is parroted in CNN's  documentary "Pandora's Promise". However independent scientists tell a  very different story; they project on the order of a million cancers  within the next few decades in Japan alone.

So how does such a massive scientific discrepancy occur?

Nuclear  Exodus explores the ties that inexorably bind the nuclear power  industry to the military industrial complex, and how the lust for  nuclear weapons causes governments to push nuclear power on their  citizens, while covering up the true health effects of radiation  exposure. It delves deep into the legacy & lessons of Chernobyl,  nuclear waste management, nuclear terrorism, & solar flares which  could potentially trigger hundreds of nuclear meltdowns across the world  - threatening life on Earth as we know it.

But can human  civilization truly generate the electricity it needs without nuclear  power, especially while reducing our energy dependence on fossil fuels?  How far have renewable technologies come in 2014 exactly? And if some  cataclysmic disaster did threaten the world, would there be anyway to  realistically protect life on Earth? Could Mars actually be a feasible  back up planet anytime soon?

These questions and more are  explored in great depth during Nuclear Exodus: Pandora's Promise Was A  Lie. (This is version 2.2, the most current and up to date version, with  some important new facts, plus enhanced audio & visuals!)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

There is no knowledge of tomorrow
Observation implies no accumulation  of knowledge, even though knowledge is obviously necessary at a certain  level: knowledge as a doctor, knowledge as a scientist, knowledge of  history, of all the things that have been. After all, that is knowledge:  information about the things that have been. There is no knowledge of  tomorrow, only conjecture as to what might happen tomorrow, based on  your knowledge of what has been. A mind that observes with knowledge is  incapable of following swiftly the stream of thought. It is only by  observing without the screen of knowledge that you begin to see the  whole structure of your own thinking. And as you observe, which is not  to condemn or accept, but simply to watch, you will find that thought  comes to an end. Casually to observe an occasional thought leads  nowhere, but if you observe the process of thinking and do not become an  observer apart from the observed,if you see the whole movement of  thought without accepting or condemning it,then that very observation  puts an end immediately to thought, and therefore the mind is  compassionate, it is in a state of constant mutation.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## EvilObamaClone

Life on the Mesa is about a group of people who live off the grid from a disdain aimed at normal American society.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Inside The Afghanistan War

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Obama's America ?

----------


## DeadEye

White people pick on black people says Obummer.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Who Killed The Maya

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...illed+the+maya

Mesopotamia

----------


## DeadEye

For those of you with time on your hands and an empty cup.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Hooked is a series produced by the old History Channel before it became inundated by reality shows and Ancient Aliens crap about how some drugs became illegal. This one is about Marihuana and Meth.




The initial reasons Marijuana became illegal was because of racism.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Rudy2D

> The initial reasons Marijuana became illegal was because of racism.



Same reason the White Man flooded the ghetto with cocaine.

 :Biglaugh:

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Retardation aside, here is a video on the rise of Neo fascism in Greece and Europe.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

The 18min mark is where it exposes the trip wire of no return.

----------


## DeadEye

Say hello to your new leader

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

She is a crook of the highest order.

----------


## DeadEye

Our country has become diseased and we must do what we can to arrest the ailment.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

What happened to the GDP in the first quarter?

----------


## DeadEye

Are we going to see a Bolshevik like attempt in North America, where the  race and class resentful left, unable to win the argument using  evidence, use violence to get their way?

----------


## Rudy2D

> Are we going to see a Bolshevik like attempt in North America, where the  race and class resentful left, unable to win the argument using  evidence, use violence to get their way?


Too many guns for that to happen.

----------


## DeadEye

> Too many guns for that to happen.


Uh,, the US military is the most formidable force in the world and it just happens to be run by a Marxist. At any rate, should civil war break out death will reign supreme for a time.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Civil war is coming folks. The elite of the world must destroy the US before they can have their NWO. Their will come a time when you have to choose what you stand for and defend it with your life.

----------


## DeadEye

We are almost there folks.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> *Published on Jan 30, 2014*
> (c) Japan's War in Colour (2004), narrated by Brian Cox.*
> 
> Japan's  role in World War II gets a whole new perspective in this consisting  entirely of full color footage, including color films from Japan that  were recently discovered. As the visuals of the world war take on a new  vivid immediateness, the story of the rise of the militarists in Japan  is told through the personal writings of the Japanese themselves. From  the first overconfident tastes of victory, to the devastating losses  that led to an unthinkable defeat amidst the ruins, the Pacific Theater  of World War II is told through the Japanese's eyes.
> 
> It was assumed  no color films existed in Japan until the victorious U.S. forces arrived  in 1945. Now you can discover the story of a nation at war from its  rare color films, plus letters and diaries from those who lived through  it. Almost all the material in this color documentary has been recently  discovered and allows the viewer to expereince Japanese culture and  events from an entirely new perspective. Subject matter includes  Imperial Japanese troops in 1931 Manchuria, remarkable domestic scenes  of 1930s Japan, preparation for war in 1939, and images of occupation in  1940s Shanghai.


*Not familiar with the name, Brian Cox?

Not sure about the voice?

Try this.




He's the 60-ish y/o guy wearing glasses and a light grey, closer to silver colored suit.

Brian Cox played Ward Abbott in The Bourne Supremacy.

Maybe this would have been the better clip, from "The Bourne Identity."







> *Published on Mar 22, 2015*
> Danny Zorn and Director of Operations Ward Abbott got before the oversight committee.
> 
> Abbott:  The Treadstone project has already been terminated. It was designed  primarily as a sort of advanced game program. We'd hoped it might build  into a good training platform. But quite honestly, for a strictly  theoretical exercise the cost benefit ratio was just too high. It's all  but decommissioned at this point.
> 
> The Marshall: All right, what's next?
> 
> Abbott:  Okay, this is ... Blackbriar. Blackbriar is a joint DOD communications  program that we really feel has good traction to it. It's got legs.  It'll run and run. It combines elements of proactive and reactive fields  of security


NOW you remember!

Okay, well Brian Cox narrated the documentary, "Japan's War in Colour."

The documentary and The Bourne Supremacy were both released in 2004.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

This docu is remarkably different in content and feel. This is no doubt due to different sources being used in the writing process than those produced in the West and because the film was produced, IINM, by Poles.

You can tell their point of view is different than an American's POV.

But it is narrated in English.

It is a rivetingly told story and I'm not even past the early 1950's!

Did you know that one of our B-47 surveillance planes was fired on by Soviet Mig-17's and the American crew returned fire over Soviet Territory circa 1949?

I'm lovin this documentary!

----------


## DeadEye

The Muslim problem is real and an ongoing threat to our way of life.

----------


## michaelr

Presenting Operation Gladio, because it matters!!

----------


## DeadEye

How to succeed as a career criminal

----------


## Daily Bread

In case we forgot -Happy Birthday Elvis
th (9).jpg

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

*Published on Apr 8, 2016*
Hillary  Clinton, the trap she tried to catch Bush in, could quite possibly sink  the Clinton Cartel. The lies and corruption, the crimes and the  coverups of the Clinton's have never been taken as seriously as they are  now. Clinton for Prison 2016

----------

michaelr (05-05-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

*Published on May 11, 2016*
What Hillary Clinton Really Represents ? - Documentary Politics 
The  Clintons are arguably the most prominent duo in modern political  history. Given the probability of Hillary Clinton's clinching of the  Democratic nomination for President of the United States, it's an ideal  moment for a documentary like What Hillary Clinton Really Represents?, a  pull-no-punches expose produced by the acclaimed Empire Files series.  Led by ace reporter Abby Martin, the film looks beneath the election  cycle rhetoric and uncovers more than a few disturbing skeletons which  may be lurking in Clinton's closet.

With a bellicose and bitter tone, the film paints Clinton as the  ultimate establishment candidate, and an individual who consistently  protects the interests of large corporations over the benefit of the  people.

She began her trek to political dominance in surprising  fashion as a supporter of Republican presidential candidate Barry  Goldwater in 1964. She soon switched her party loyalty, and alongside  her husband, she rose to become a major player in regional, national,  and international politics.

The bulk of the film includes a  complex and breathless weaving of compromises and offenses she's been  accused of committing along the way. These include her long-standing  alliances with the wealthiest corporations, Wall Street cronies and big  banks both through her work in the political arena and the Clinton  Foundation, her persistence in maintaining a U.S. presence in  destabilized regions and calls for ongoing military conflict, her  support of a crime bill that many view as a shameless attack on African  American youth, and her profound failures of judgement in regions like  Libya and Benghazi.

Much as a little-known Barack Obama did in  2008, Senator Bernie Sanders has exploited these defects in Clinton's  character to his advantage. The people are listening and formed a vocal  chorus of protest within the Democratic Party. This movement of the  people has not penetrated the political establishment, however. The  filmmakers contend that the super-delegate opposition to the will of the  people is partially the result of large financial interests and  lobbying powers embedded within Clinton's super PAC.

What Hillary  Clinton Really Represents? is a damning indictment of a powerhouse  figure in American politics, and may offer valuable food for thought for  many viewers before they journey to the voting booth.

----------


## DeadEye

This occurred during the Clinton administration and is a fine example of how they view your rights as a person and a group. If anyone does not believe that the government will not use the military against you then think again. It's a long video but does a very good job of bringing to light the lies and deceit they use to justify the murder of women and children.


*Published on May 7, 2016*
If  you think you know all you need to know about WACO, think again! This  well made documentary will most definitely boggle your mind! At the very  minimum, it proves beyond any doubt that there is absolutely no limit  that our own government will go to cover up their crimes against their  own American citizens, and EVERYTHING the corporate /  government-sponsored / controlled American main stream "media" reported  about the tragedy was nothing but lies! They had, (and still have to  this day), no problem murdering people,... even forcing innocent  children to BURN ALIVE,... basically ANYTHING IT TAKES to insure there  are no witnesses to their endless atrocities! I myself was personally  flabbergasted after watching this and knew it must be shared with as  many people as possible! If this film does not boil your blood,... quite  frankly nothing will!!! WACO was an American abomination in every  aspect! WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT! (age restricted) People under 18 are  prevented from learning / seeing the truth.

----------

MrMike (07-25-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

All of this occurred under a Clinton administration. Do we really want a 2nd Clinton administration? One where the Hilldog does not want you to be armed.

----------


## DeadEye

In Theology, metanoia is used to refer to the change of
mind which is brought about in repentance.

The prefix "meta-" carries with it other variants that are
consistent with the Eastern Greek philosophical mindset,
"Meta-" is additionally used to imply "beyond" and "outside of."
E.g., metamorphosis as a beyond-change; and, metaphysics as
outside the limits of physics.

The Greek term for repentance, metanoia, denotes a change of mind, a
reorientation,  a fundamental transformation of outlook, of an individual's vision of  the world and of her/himself, and a new way of loving others and the  Universe. In the words of a second-century text, The Shepherd of Hermas,  it implies "great understanding," discernment.

In Carl Jung's  psychology, metanoia indicates a spontaneous attempt of the psyche to  heal itself of unbearable conflict by melting down and then being reborn  in a more adaptive form.

----------


## DeadEye

*Published on Mar 6, 2012*
*FULL DOCUMENTARY
WMD,  a 100 minute non-fiction film, explores this story with the findings of  a gutsy, media insider-turned-outsider, former network journalist,  Danny Schechter, who is one of America's most prolific media critics.

Schechter  says he "self-embedded" himself in his living room to monitor media  coverage, by fastidiously tracking the TV coverage on a daily basis.

He  wrote thousands of words daily about the coverage for Mediachannel.org,  the world's largest online media issues network, and then collected his  columns, blogs and articles in a recently published book, EMBEDDED:  Weapons of Mass Deception (Prometheus Books).

He has continued  his one-man investigation with WMD, a two-hour indie non-fiction film  that asks the questions that his media colleagues refused to confront  before, during and after the war. Featuring footage from inside Iraq,  and inside the media, WMD tracks the media war through February 2004.

----------

MrMike (07-25-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

*Published on Oct 21, 2016*
Don’t  miss the revealing scheme on how Clintons went from broke to worth  hundreds of millions.  Hear the experts disclose how the Clinton  Foundation traded government access in exchange for donations.  Hear the  evidence on an FBI “cover up” of the Hillary Clinton email  investigation.   Don’t miss this special report is based on a forum  presented by the non-profit watchdog group Judicial Watch

----------


## DeadEye

*European CIVIL WAR - Europe vs Islam - Islam vs The World (Documentary 2016)  * *Published on May 17, 2016*
European CIVIL WAR - Europe vs Islam - Islam vs The World Documentary 2016
 made by Daryl James

The growing number of Muslim immigrants in Europe has caused complete chaos in most major European cities. This has been on going for years now and  the results are nothing less than horrific, on epidemic proportions.  This video shows the European struggle with the Islamic invasion of  violent Muslim immigrants.

Violent muslim immigrants riot and attack cities in Europe.

THIS is what President Trump wants to stop from happening here.

----------


## DeadEye

*Muslims Establishing No-Go Zones in America**Published on Jan 14, 2015*
January  14th, 2015 • Muslim enclaves that are hostile to surrounding  communities are springing up across America.  Funded by Pakistani  radicals, 22 villages in 9 states have been established that are  teaching terrorist tactics to members of their compounds.

----------


## DeadEye

Hidden Influence: The Rise of Collectivism is the first film in a 3 part  saga. This chapter documents how the ruling class, through their  billion dollar foundations, have infiltrated the public education system  in the west and have used it as a tool to indoctrinate children into a  totalitarian ideology. This film explores the chronological paper trail  uncovered by Charlotte Iserbyt, who was fired from her post as the  Senior Policy Advisor for the United States Department of Education in  1982 when she released classified documents discussing the use of  technology, specifically computers to psychologically manipulate  American students. We will then examine an investigation into the  influence of these foundations, launched by the United State congress in  the 1950's. Finally we will fast forward to today and look at how the  philosophy these foundations have sponsored for the last 100 years has,  and continues to effect the education system today, and how Canadian  children are being indoctrinated into the same collectivist brainwashing  as their American counterparts. At the same time we will examine the  role of these foundations in promoting radical, authoritarian ideologies  on college and university campuses.

----------


## DeadEye

Summary.

The criminal global banking cartel has effected a coup  d’etat in the U.S. This is why the same criminal financial elite that  saw 1000 of its members go to prison 20 years ago (after the S&L  crisis) is now above the law.

To date, the question of why the  U.S. Department of Justice has failed to prosecute even one  too-big-to-fail bank for the pervasive criminal frauds that drove the  multi-trillion-dollar economic meltdown of 2008 has been answered pretty  much with shrugs.

By far the most insightful answer was provided  by Martin Smith’s breathtaking Untouchables episode, which PBS  Frontline aired in January 2013. See http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/fil...

But  even Smith’s answer—that the DOJ never truly investigated Wall Street  crime due largely to the so-called collateral consequences  doctrine—really explains how rather than why prosecutions have been  scuttled.

In an effort to pick up where the Untouchables left off  in early 2013, BestEvidence presents “The Veneer of Justice in a  Kingdom of Crime.” In addition to analyzing events that have occurred  since the Untouchables aired (including events caused by the  Untouchables), and in an attempt to answer some of the deeply troubling  issues raised by Martin Smith, “Veneer" examines certain implications  the DOJ's pronouncements, since late 2012, that the rule of law is  effectively dead (having been supplanted by the management of oversized  global banks).

What follows is a brief American legal history of  the executive branch's overthrow by criminal global banks, which is  divided into four roughly chronological segments.

This is part of the shadow government I often speak of.

----------


## DeadEye

America Under Siege is an expose on the battle we face and those who are behind the undoing of America. It's short and to the point.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

The 5G revolution is here and it will touch all our lives.

----------


## DeadEye

The committee of 300 pdf
https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottab...E.OF.300.R.pdf

Wake up America!!

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## DeadEye

the mind is capable of making you or breaking you.

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-04-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kris P Bacon (04-04-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

*Heather Mac Donald On How The Delusion of Diversity Destroys Our Common Humanity*

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## TheOneOnly2

Hmm. A documentary thread. This is a good idea.

Do you guys like skateboarding? I dont. I used to ride a skateboard when I was 9 or 10 in the 80s though. And it was $&$&ing awesome. All my friends had skateboards from dept stores and they sucked and has slow wheels. But mine was one of my uncles old skateboards and it was the real deal. You could spin the wheels and it was like they were never going to stop. It was so fast. It looked crap when he gave it to me though. So my Dad took me to a skateboard shop and we bought a heap of 80s skateboard brand stickers and I got some hot pink grip stuff. And my dad cut it into zig zags and we stuck it on with coolest sticker on top between hot pink zig zag grip and i put all the other stickers underneath. We painted it black before we did that. And I also got some of those rail things 80s skateboards had underneath the board on the sides and we screwed them on too. It was so cool. I had the coolest 80s skateboard ever. Buy yeah because skateboarding got popular again in early 2000s my younger brother got into skateboarding. And I would always tell him that he should Gleaming the Cube. I was making fun of him a little. When I would see him I would always ask if he watched Gleaming the Cube yet. And he would smile and say no.

Anyway - Im not a skateboarder but sometimes I watch skateboard documentaries and some are good. I will get a couple for you guys.

Edit - This one is awesome. This Gator dude smashed girlfriends head in with some weights and he raped her while she was half dead. Then he finished her off and buried her in the desert. I dont approve but its an interesting doco -




Edit - This one is about this dude Christian Hosoi. He was kind of like the anti-Tony Hawk. He gor $&$&ed up on drugs and ended up going to prison right around the time the X Games made skateboarding popular again. In another reality he stays sober and out of jail and competes at first X Games - and its all about Hosoi not Tony Hawk -




Alva -




Edit - Tony Hawk is in Gleaming the Cube you know. I didnt realize that until I found it on youtube recently and watched it. He drives a Pizza Hut van.

Edit - HA. Edit - Im a skateboarding historian. And I dont even give a $&$& about it. Im just being funny.

----------


## Earl

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...auhe-g2LiG81mE

----------

